#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Beds in 3D space in environmental engineering  LECTURE NOTES

## akansha gupta

llustrated the Principle of Superposition with the adjacent cartoon:The  thing is that beds are planes not lines and therefore, I  really should  have  used a three dimensional or perspective cartoon to illustrate  superposition.This one is  more realistic, albeit a bit more annoying to  draw on the fly during a lecture.





  Similar Threads: Drilling Tools in environmental engineering  lecture notes Joints in environmental engineering  free lecture notes Faults in environmental engineering  free lecture notes Strike and Dip  in environmental engineering  LECTURE NOTES BRANCHES OF GEOLOGY in environmental engineering  lecture notes

----------

